
Are pen names ever OK in journalism? - 7402
https://www.poynter.org/reporting-editing/2014/are-pen-names-ever-ok-in-journalism/
======
pmdulaney
I agree that pen names are inappropriate if the reading public does not know
that it is a false name. But there is a long tradition in American history of
unpopular opinions being presented under "Anonymous". Unfortunately, in our
increasingly polarized society, there will be more and more need for anonymous
authorship.

